# Bird Fleshing Wheel



## JerseyJays (Jul 12, 2008)

i removed a roof fan for someone, took the motor and the "xbracket" and just how i removed it from the fan housing, i bolted it to a sheet of that white partical board crap (for easy cleaning).

I then nailed a piece of white wood to the bottom and for the top and 2 sides i siliconed plexi glass together.

I bought a wire wheel for a grinder, and put it on the shaft where the fan blades used to be, and tapped the shaft and put a nut on the end, tightened, then drilled a hole through the nut and the shaft, and a cotter pin was installed (just to be sure it wouldnt loosen up, an aviation nut would have done the same)

i wired it to a switch and a plug, plug it in, flip the switch and its time to make a mess LOL


----------



## bnclctr8 (Jan 24, 2011)

wow what an idea! don't think i would have ever come with that one. do you know what the specs on the motor are?


----------



## JerseyJays (Jul 12, 2008)

i got no idea... never looked.

im working on making a bird tumbler in a few weeks... i got a treadmill someone threw out that works... gonna take the motor and variable speed switch and hook it up to a bucket with a few lazy susans... 

any motor that spins fast like a fan or grinder should be fine for flesher..


----------



## bow hunter11 (Dec 7, 2010)

kinda cool


----------

